
Programming is not a Super-Power - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2013/06/04/programming-is-not-a-super-power/
======
ippisl
The author forget the value that programming in the small holds.

With few hundreds of lines of code, you can write a useful extension for
firefox, or a usefull plugin for some content management system , or connect
few API's data in a way that offers great value[1], or just massage some excel
table and save tons of work, or build a simple but very valuable arduino
project[2].

And the situation is just getting better with more powerful libraries.

[1]There's an application that just takes real-time data on when trees shed
out leafs and shows it on a map. Really helpfull for people with
allergies/asthma to certain kinds of trees , to plan their route.

[2]A group of girls in palestine(one of their relatives is blind) built a
walking cane for the blind that detects obstacles using ultrasound and
vibrates in response. This is an improvement to current walking canes.

------
n3rdy
Good programmers are just people who won a genetic lottery that gave them an
above average short term memory.

Machine learning is just a fad.

Difficult to take the article seriously after that.

